# Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe Oktober

*Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion​*

Folgende Mail ging heute morgen an alle Mailadressen der Landes- und Bundesverbände von DAV und VDSF, die wir ermitteln konnten.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> dass wir kritisch – teilweise mehr als kritisch – über die Arbeit von Verbänden und vor allem die Vorgänge um die Fusion berichten, ist sicher nichts Neues.
> 
> Ebenso, wie sicher viele von ihnen das nicht immer unbedingt gut finden.
> ...


----------



## raubangler (9. September 2011)

*AW: Publizistische Unterstu:tzung einer zielfu:hrenden Fusion*

10.) wirkt wie ein Alien in der Auflistung.
Klingt ein wenig nach 'Wir muessen es ja sagen'......

P.S.
Fuer mich ist ein Fisch nur ein Fisch.


----------



## Jose (10. September 2011)

*AW: Publizistische Unterstu:tzung einer zielfu:hrenden Fusion*



raubangler schrieb:


> 10.) wirkt wie ein Alien in der Auflistung.
> Klingt ein wenig nach 'Wir muessen es ja sagen'......
> 
> P.S.
> Fuer mich ist ein Fisch nur ein Fisch.



ein fisch ist ein fisch und eine kreatur.

das einzige 'from outer space' ist dein "_nur_".
das schöne am AB ist, jede/r kann mitmachen, sogar 'aliens'.

schreib weiter...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Publizistische Unterstu:tzung einer zielfu:hrenden Fusion*



Jose schrieb:


> ein fisch ist ein fisch und eine kreatur.
> 
> das einzige 'from outer space' ist dein "_nur_".
> ...



Ich kann raubangler schon verstehen. 
Das Problem was wir hier in Deutschland im Bezug auf Tiere haben ist dieser vollkommen übertriebene Hang zur Vermenschlichung. Deshalb sind wir Angler ja auch so leicht angreifbar von diesen ganzen Naturspinnern.
Ein Tier ist nunmal *NUR* ein Tier und dabei sollte es auch bleiben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion*

Absolkut auch der Meinung, dass ein Tier eben NUR ein Tier ist - hat aber eben auch nix damit zu tun, dass man Natur und Kreatur mit Anstand und Respekt behandeln sollte (nicht allerdings vermenschlicht, überkandidelt etc. wie die spenedensammelnden Schützer).

Und genau diesen Unterschied sollte man auch offensiv und öffentlich vertreten.


----------



## raubangler (12. September 2011)

*AW: Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion*

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich mit meiner Aussage "Fuer mich ist ein Fisch nur ein Fisch" nur bewirken, dass keine Tierschutzdiskussion ensteht.

Es ging mir darum zu sagen, dass der Punkt 10. nicht so richtig in die Auflistung passt.
Das klingt wie ein rangeklebtes "Wir sind aber auch lieb".

Dabei handelt es sich in der Aussage um eine Selbstverstaendlichkeit, die sich so auch aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableiten laesst und somit nicht noch gesondert erwaehnt werden muss.
Hoechstens in einer Art Praeambel mit sonstigen Allgemeinplaetzen.

Tschuess
Thomas


----------



## Jose (12. September 2011)

*AW: Publizistische Unterstu:tzung einer zielfu:hrenden Fusion*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ich kann raubangler schon verstehen.
> Das Problem was wir hier in Deutschland im Bezug auf Tiere haben ist dieser vollkommen übertriebene Hang zur Vermenschlichung. Deshalb sind wir Angler ja auch so leicht angreifbar von diesen ganzen Naturspinnern.
> Ein Tier ist nunmal *NUR* ein Tier und dabei sollte es auch bleiben!



kann raubangler ebenso verstehen.
meine sichtweise aber ist: 
menschen sind auch tiere.
tiere unterscheiden sich z.b. durch ihre stellung in der nahrungspyramide.
wir stehen mittlerweile, entwicklung sei dank, da  ganz oben.
heißt aber nicht, dass die darunter zum treten und quälen freigegeben sind.
heißt aber auch andereseits, dass ich mit meinem braten auch keine "eiteitei"-unterhaltung führe, weder vorher noch nachher (bis auf das anerkennende 'lecker')

"nur" ist ein elendes wort:
"nur" reduziert total und, wie sag ich das jetzt, 'entrechtet',macht, auf lebenwesen bezogen, das lebewesen zum "ding".

fische sind tiere. 
ist so und sollte als aussage reichen.
naturspinner sind naturspinner. 
natur- und tierschützer sind nicht nur spinner. 
wenn man das mal allgemein anerkennen würde. 
dann  kämen wir vielleicht weiter.



dass punkt 10 ein rangeklebtes "Wir sind aber auch lieb" ist, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Kobacki (23. September 2011)

*AW: Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion*

Hallo.
Gab es denn nun schon mal eine Rückmeldung?

Grüße
Fabian


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. September 2011)

*AW: Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion*

Man man man, was für ein Denkfehler machst du den hier?
Glaubst du ernsthaft dass die alten Männer einen PC haben, und wenn, dann damit auch noch umgehen können?|kopfkrat

Hättest mal besser auf die gute alte Post (Brief) vertraut, dann würde die Chance auf eine Antwort bestimmt auch erheblich steigen.


#d |uhoh: #d |uhoh: #d :m


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion*



> Hättest mal besser auf die gute alte Post (Brief) vertraut, dann würde die Chance auf eine Antwort bestimmt auch erheblich steigen.


 
Da hegst Du leider zu viel Optimismus.
Ich habe auf meine Faxe und Briefe an meinen LAV und DAV bis heute keine Antwort bekommen. Dabei wollte ich unter anderem doch nur die Echtheit der vorgelegten Dokumente (Verschmelzungentwurf/Satzungsentwurf) bestätigt haben.


----------



## Brotfisch (25. September 2011)

*AW: Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion*

Habe noch nicht so gespannt, was eigentlich mit diesem thread bezweckt ist. Mache mir Gedanken über den Ansatz der Piratenpartei, die ja in Berlin gerade ziemlich erfolgreich war. Ich meine allerdings nicht die Inhalte, sondern deren Vorstellungen über Verfahren und Prozesse innerhalb der Demokratie. Und dass mit Hilfe des Internets (nicht nur reinschauen, sondern auch nutzen), da einiges bewegt werden kann, wie das Wahlergebnis ja zeigt. Darüber lohnt sich, nachzudenken, auch hier im Board. Denn die Methoden- und Verfahrensansätze sind doch gleich, zumindest sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Publizistische Unterstützung einer zielführenden Fusion*



> Habe noch nicht so gespannt, was eigentlich mit diesem thread bezweckt ist


Das wir mit unseren (publizistschen) Mitteln gerne eine wirkliche Fusion, die tatsächlich Angler und das angeln im Mittelpunkt hat, unterstützen würden.

Sofern Verbände und Funktionäre über ihre langen Schatten springn würden...

Mehr können wir als Medium nicht tun - ist auch nicht unser Job.

Vor allem kann nun kein Verband/Funktionär mehr sagen, er hätte von nichts gewusst oder es hätte keine sinnvolle Alternative gegeben, auch das wird uns mal wichtig sein ;-)).

Wenn die Angler aber nicht selber in die Gänge kommen, habens sies nicht besser verdient....

Ist wie bei den Verbänden:
Unterstützen gerne - deren Arbeit machen: Nein..


----------

